# xbox fails MTU test



## sessy (Feb 12, 2007)

My son has just bought an Xbox 360 premium. I have connected it via an ethernet cable direct to my computer. (I cannot connect straight to my modem as it has no ethernet connector.)
The Xbox test says it fails on MTU - Maximum Transmittable Unit. Xbox says it needs 1364 and my Isp (Talk Talk) say they are 1500. 
Microsoft told me to change the MTU on my Thomson speed touch modem, but I don't know how. 
I heard somewhere that Talk Talk does not support Xbox. But when I phoned them they said their MTU should be OK for anything.
Please answer me in idiot language
Thanks
Question


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did you enable ICS (Internet Connection Sharing)?

Your best best is to get a router and put it bewteen your modem and the xbox/computer. It's much easier to configure and manage. They are not expensive at all.


----------



## sessy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for your reply. 
Yes I have enabled ICS. 
Is a router a wire free connection? How would I put it between my modem and the computer? My modem connects via USB and a phone connection. There are no other slots.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There are no ethernet port on the modem? What is the modem model and number?

edit: I noticed on your first post you mentioned that it doesn't. Perhaps you can ask for a different modem if the ISP can do it. I'm guessing the ICS is the cause of the problem. I will ask some peeps on this.

side note: You can get wireless routers, as cheap as $30


----------



## YoRone22 (Dec 8, 2005)

NVM. Read the question wrong.

If you were to get a wireless router, you'd need the 100 dollar adapter to give the 360 wireless abilities.


----------



## sessy (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi, 
Thanks again for replies.
I'll have to translate $ into £ - I am in the UK.
Still confused about this - "get a router and put it bewteen your modem and the xbox/computer."
Modem: Thomson speedtouch 330
(Ironically, it is advertised top of page)


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What I meant by that sessy is that instead of having your computer being the gateway to the internet, the router will do that instead. It will be much easier to setup and you won't have too much of a hassle. You can connect both your computer and XBOX360 into the router and the router will be connected to the modem. The router will do all the rest... except making the tea 

I used to live in the UK and one of the companies I worked for a decent bunch and they will help you find what you need. You may have dealt with them before. They have a website (needs major facelift though) and I found a router that should be good for what you need: click here That's a decent brand for a good price.


----------



## saiko_ryuujin (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi sessy! It seems like you don't understand what a router is for ^_^
Well here is a picture of what a router is supposed to do. It can't get more idiot than this!

http://compnetworking.about.com/od/...ork-Diagrams/Wired-Router-Network-Diagram.htm

Basically a ROUTER enables several machines to connect to the internet.

But since we are looking at an MTU PROBLEM, try this: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/840419 I simply googled XBOX MTU...

If you can't progress using that link, heres the link that you need; illustrated of course!!! http://www.xbox.com/zh-SG/live/connect/router.htm


----------



## sessy (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for that saiko, 
I have looked at the pages and I now understand a router!(a bit) I thought they were just wireless! But I still have a problem. It says connect an ethernet cable to the modem but it only has one connector that is much smaller than an ethernet cable plug. So I can't connect a router to it.
I am going to try the microsoft tip to find out if I have any error codes.


----------



## YoRone22 (Dec 8, 2005)

sessy said:


> Thanks for that saiko,
> I have looked at the pages and I now understand a router!(a bit) I thought they were just wireless! But I still have a problem. It says connect an ethernet cable to the modem but it only has one connector that is much smaller than an ethernet cable plug. So I can't connect a router to it.
> I am going to try the microsoft tip to find out if I have any error codes.


Take the ethernet cable that is going to the computer and plug it into the router. Then take an ethernet cable and plug it from the modem to the router. It will work just as fine.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is your internet through a dial-up account?


----------

